# Is this Wisteria?



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I had a friend bring me this and said he bought it as Wisteria, however the Wisteria I have came across online doesn't really look like this. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

It looks like my wisteria. The leaves are different shapes based on the pH of the water they were/are in.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sry...not wisteria

Bolbitis (a.k.a African Water Fern)


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks James! That is exactly what it is!


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

The larger green plant looks like wisteria, that's what my tank is filled with, the thinner plant I'm not sure of


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hopefully this will help:

Bolbitis:
Bolbitis sp.-- Guitarfish

Wisteria:
Search Results wisteria-- Guitarfish


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Theres another plant that looks like wisteria but spreads bu runners.i cant remember the name,and I even have some of it.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I know Watersprite and Wisteria are sometimes sold misnamed


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats it,thanks!


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

You be welcome


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

Ilike all 3! Would you each be willing to sell me some of you water sprite,bolbitus, and wisteria? Thanks Tom


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah sure,I can sell you some of the watersprite.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I can sell some bolbitis. Just PM me. I do not have wisteria just water sprite, java fern, bolbitis, java moss, and anubias nana.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have watersprite and wisteria,chain sword and a few sprigs of Potamogeton gayi.

In a few weeks I hopeto have some rotala walichii and rota rotundifolia.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow they look so similar! I have the wisteria, it grows like crazy and you can plant the timings for new plants.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep, My LFS has been mislabeling Watersprite as Westeria for years now, even when I have brought it to their attention.

I like Watersprite pretty well though. Bought two bunches to begin with and now have some in all 11 of my tanks.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

majerah1 said:


> Theres another plant that looks like wisteria but spreads bu runners.i cant remember the name,and I even have some of it.


Got a pic of it?


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

James0816 said:


> Got a pic of it?


Here is mine that sends runners.



Also I was also given a few of these and was told they are a type of sword. Really couldn't match them to anything on plantedtank's site. James do you know by chance?


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Maybe one day I will be able to identify my plants lol, but when you get them second hand you just have to get advice. Wish there was a good source of plants near me.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

FAIRCHILD said:


> Wish there was a good source of plants near me.


There is...The internet is just a point and click away.  By far the best way to buy plants.


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> I have watersprite and wisteria,chain sword and a few sprigs of Potamogeton gayi.


I would like some of each, can you tell me how much+ shipping to Pekin,IL 61554. do you take Pay-Pal?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll give away wisteria to anyone willing to pay shipping. I also have some BIG (12") crypt plants that need thinning, and a LOT of giant hygro right now (20" plants, trimming about 5" off the top).

PM me if you'd like to nab some!


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> It looks like my wisteria. The leaves are different shapes based on the pH of the water they were/are in.


the leaves also change shape depending on the amount of light they are getting. the leaves look similar to my Wisteria but mine is more of a straight up and down plant (kind of looks like a underwater tree =D)


----------

